# Spinning Rivnut



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Any tips on getting the bolt removed from a spinning rivnut (Water Bottle Bolt on FD)? I've gathered some useful info on how to fix the rivnut (longer bolt, washer, and nut) but need to get the existing bolt removed first. I've tried plyers but not going so well.


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

Did you ever find a solution for this? I've got a similar problem


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Two-One. 

found some articles on this website and other websites. 1) Went to the the local hardware store and grabbed a longer similar size bolt that would screw into the rivnut. Also got a washer and bolt. 2) Boiled some hot water. 3) Sprayed the bolts and the rivnuts with Wd40 and let sit for 5 minutes. 4) Poured the boiling water on the bolts and rivnut. 5) Took a needle nose and secured it on the rivnut. 6) After a couple of trys I was able to get it loose. 7) Take the longer bolt and put the nut on and then the washer and screw it into the rivnut. 8) Then start to screw the nut into the rivnut. This will secure the rivnut back into the frame.

Hope this helps out and feel free to let me know if you need further instructions. Good Luck.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

I've seen this so many times now at work, I ended up buying a rivet nutter for installing water bottle bosses, and fixing loose ones.
It's my 3rd favorite tool.


----------



## dirtvictim (Aug 21, 2009)

been through this many times. try the longer bolt crush solution which is a good solve, but if it wont stop spinning then use a little bit of super glue before installing the bolt. remember to make sure the glue is dry before installing the bolt and don't let the glue run down over the paint, just a drop behind the shoulder of the riv-nut should hold it.


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

Yes! Rivnut. I was way off.

Well, the bolt is seized inside the thread assembly ( rivnut? ) so I think my only option is to cut the damn thing? Maybe I'm not understanding how I can actually get to the rivnut? The water bottle cage bolts are low profile heads which I'm sure is making this harder but I don't understand some of the solutions here. Maybe it's because my frame is carbon...the rivnut installs differently?

*edit
weird...i was trying to post to my own thread...not this one!


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

Well, I guess my previous post above doesn't make sense to anyone since I was replying to my own thread.

Anyways, so my situation is no that it's spinning but that i believe it may have broken from the frame and so now the bolt is seized and the rivnut can spin freely and move up and down. Carbon frame so I want to be careful but I think my only option is to cut the top of the bolt off and let the other piece go down into the frame? My mechanic friend mentioned spraying foam insulation into the frame to buffer the metal piece making noise in the frame. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it a steel, aluminum, or plastic bolt?


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

My guess is aluminum...I can confirm once I get to work this morning.


----------

